

How to Write User Testing Tasks - ckistler
http://strategyanddesign.co/how-to-write-user-testing-tasks/

======
ckistler
One of the most effective ways to improve your eCommerce site is with user
testing. It is one of the best ways to identify A/B testing ideas and improve
your conversion rates.

The key to these tests come down to how well you write your user testing
tasks.

